# Tiger Theme sur Snow Leopard



## Adrian G (10 Février 2013)

Bonjour amis Maciste,

J'ai récemment regardé "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" et j'ai remarqué que notre ami journaliste du nom de Mikael utilise un joli MacBook Pro avec un thème Aqua/Tiger si je n'abuse.

Alors j'aimerais savoir comment réaliser cette opération, donc de mettre en place un thème Tiger sur un MacBook pro, sous snow leopard dans mon cas.

J'ai effectué plusieurs recherches sur Google, mais je n'ai rien trouvé de bien intéressant.

Merci beaucoup 

Adrian


----------

